# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.1 >  Подсистема "Управление интернет-магазином" для 1С Предприятия 8.1, 8.2

## 170028113

Друзья!

Есть такая приблуда для восьмерки, может кто видел где скачать можно или завалялось у кого - ну очень надо, помогите плиз!!!

желательно для 8.1

всем спасибо!

----------

